# Crittertrails?



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

My hamster Buster had one, and also Shaun had one... (the smallest, one had a wheel on top and one didn't) but are they decent? as I'm allowed a hamster when we move (so not poppy :'( ) I want a new cage.. and Crittertrails are nice looking. if I was to get one I'd probably get the biggest (3 levels)

Superpet Critter Trail Three Hamster Cage

See next post for edit.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no, they are expensive death traps

you need at least 2-3 to make a decent sized set up

the tubes are too small for most fully grown syrian hamsters
the top petting zone areas are very poorly ventilated and there are multiple cases of hamsters actually suffocating in them, after kicking bedding down the tubes and becoming stuck

there is very little open plan floor space to add toys


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I was actually re-considering and thought, I could get a two to start with, and then get a mini to add on, and put a separate house in that for the little hammie to sleep in, but after that I think not.

EDIT:

What about Rotastak's, would this cage be okay as a starter
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=453&pf_id=3018


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I think the reason that Crittertrails sell so well is quite simply because they add a novelty factor to the owning of a small animal. I can't actually see any benefit for a hamster living in one. 

The Rotastak seems slightly better - but it's still not something I would keep my hamster in. 

Hamsters are active; a lot more active than people assume! They are grateful for a lowish level cage with a mass of floor space - as much as you can offer them. They're not bothered about fancy colours or tubes or little 'add ons'. 

I would start off by measuring the area in which you are planning to keep your hamster (which I suppose you can't do right now due to not living there yet!) and then see which cages fit in that spot - and get the biggest one you can afford (floor space wise, height isn't important).


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I know how big the bedroom will be, I'm only having a bed, desk and my degu cage... there is a huge amount of space because my clothes will be in boxes under my bed xD

I have read some reviews and people say that the rotastak are really big, I'm not in it for the colours or add ons, I just want my hamster to have the best, what cage would you recommend ?


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Of course I'm biased because it's the cage I have - but I would have to recommend the Hagen Big One/Alexander. It's the biggest cage I could find (that had bar spacing small enough for hamsters). It's an amazing cage - I love it and so does Bobby.

The Criceti 15 is also a nice looking cage and was one I was contemplating before they brought the Big One back (they stopped selling it for a while).

Alexander/Big One:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't think I could afford a £100 cage, I think £50 is pushing it tbh... but I can always wait a bit... I may look into the Criceti 15..., although I was set on a Rotastak after giving them a bit of research.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rotastack are even worse then CT, while they dont have the imeadtiate death threat that the CT petting zone poses, overall they are worse

the tubes are narrower, worse for a syrian
even less open plan floor space
over all the WHOLE of the cage is much more poorly ventilated, which in summer posses a huge health risk to the inhabitants from humidity and condensation build up, this also encourages mould growth
you defiantly need at least 3 units to start with to provide a decent amount of space
theres no where to fit a decent sized syrian wheel (8") the rainbow runner wheels it comes with are too small for syrians, as are the internal ones you sometimes get in the round units


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Meh, I'll save up for the one suggested above then haha.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you could always get a ZZ2 if you want a nice big cage, and mesh the roof over, they cost around £50, theres plenty of open plan floor space, good ventalation, and space for a nice sized wheel

ZooZone Rabbit Guinea Pig Habitat Cage Box Blue Large on eBay (end time 18-Apr-11 13:30:49 BST)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Also the Cambridge is quite popular and around 50 squid.
(I dont think you would get a decent sized one any cheaper then that..not new anyways).


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Also the Cambridge is quite popular and around 50 squid.
> (I dont think you would get a decent sized one any cheaper then that..not new anyways).


I have a Cambridge think it cost me about £30.00 with P&P.. off Ebay.. great place to get cages.. 
One went on their the other week for a tenner..  I nearly bid.. but collection only.. Now if you do find one like that I always think that maybe someone on here local may pick it up for you if you ask and then send on.. If you send the money for P&P..


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I actually have a Savic in my cupboard, it's the one from Pets at Home, with the tubes coming out... it's got one red shelf and the bottom is blue... I bought it over a year ago with loads of other crap for £40, do you think that cage would be okay for now? I may buy enother and attach them together... not sure. It's a pretty cheap cage anyway.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like that one you have is the Savic Peggy Metro. I've got one as part of Starlyte's cage, she's got another cage attached as well.

Crittertrail tubes are the same diameter as Savic tubes, however I find the cages aren't made as well. Also only the old Crittertrail Outlook cage is big enough for a syrian. My syrian Smokey sleeps in one, but she has a cage full of toys attached and a larger external wheel.

My russian lives in a rotastak, but obviously she's much smaller than a syrian. I don't think their as bad as people make out. But you're looking at a lot more than £50 for a halfway decent rotastak setup - you'd need a £15 external Habitrail wheel too or attach a bin cage, otherwise there'd be nowhere to put a wheel.

Personally I wouldn't keep a syrian in a Savic Cambridge on it's own either, but I know others recommend them. My syrian Bandit has one, but I attached a Imac Fantasy onto it.

I'd use the Savic cage you've got an just attach and extension onto the tubes - either a bin cage or another wired cage (or even the Crittertrail 3 - though you can get better cages cheaper than that).


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I think I may just buy two of the Savics and attatch them together, that or get a Crittertrail outlook... hmm


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cherpi said:


> I think I may just buy two of the Savics and attatch them together, that or get a Crittertrail outlook... hmm


Hamsters are happier with a cage with a single large footprint, it makes it easier for placing toys too, the Hagen Big1 is a fantastic cage (best out there imo), but it will probably be easier to scour ebay for hamster heavens or zoozones or furplast Marys, they are a bit easier to get hold of and are great for hamsters.


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

I know its an old post but I googles large cages for hamsters and came across this image, and forum, and I have just bought the Alexander large cage for my pet hammy from zooplus and it should be coming today, I can not wait to see my hammy running around having so much space, Thank you for the recommendation of this cage


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

MummyD said:


> I know its an old post but I googles large cages for hamsters and came across this image, and forum, and I have just bought the Alexander large cage for my pet hammy from zooplus and it should be coming today, I can not wait to see my hammy running around having so much space, Thank you for the recommendation of this cage


its lovely to see people taking notice of these posts and taking the advice 

post some pics of your hammy enjoying it when it comes we all love photos x


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh I will do, I am like a big kid waiting for xmas........lol, its still not here yet, I can not believe the cage we got recommended for her she is a Syrian hammy all though she is only 10 wks old and small, but cage is tiny for her breed, so I checked and checked and this cage looks huge for one little hamster but I just know she will grow into her new home and will love it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

MummyD said:


> Oh I will do, I am like a big kid waiting for xmas........lol, its still not here yet, I can not believe the cage we got recommended for her she is a Syrian hammy all though she is only 10 wks old and small, but cage is tiny for her breed, so I checked and checked and this cage looks huge for one little hamster but I just know she will grow into her new home and will love it


If only everyone did this then there would be a lot more contented hamsters out there


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

Well its all set up and Muffin is loving it, think she is tired now and is fast asleep, but I will be off to the pet store tomorrow to get some more activity bits for her new mansion, she looks like the size or a tangerine in this it really is a huge cage......lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it a Syrian hamster you have? If so that wheel you have is too small.
Syrians need a wheel of over 8 inches so they don't curve there backs.
I have an 11 in wodent wheel others use a karlie wonderland wheel from zooplus.


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes its a Syrian hamster she is only just 10 wks old, this is the second wheel she has, the one that came with the last cage from the pets shop well that was even smaller than this one, I we have just purchaced a bigger one of the same wheel, would not mind but she wont even use it


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She prob won't use it if its too small this is one of the reasons hamsters don't use wheels.
A hamster when running should have a completely flat straight back and not at all curved.


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

she never used the last one, she wont even get in them


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How big is this current one?


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

its 7 inches, just measured it


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ideally it needs to be over 8 inches pref 10-11 inches


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

well the new wheel is 12" and it cost £23, along with a hay/wicker basket thingy she can climb in and out of, a nawing block and rope and a different wooden house as the one in the picture under the platform is a Trixie 2 storey house but she can not even fit in the top of it, so her new one is actually for a guinea pig.......lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww she will love it and the toys/bed.
Now we need pics of her!


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

there is a little picture of her in my signature, but once she is up and awake, I will snap a few more pictures of her for you to see.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She looks very sweet


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

here is my little sweet Muffin


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What a lovely colour.
She is beautiful.


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you, Must say I really love her colouring, that's one of the reason's I had to get her, she is different colours but so cute


----------

